# First loss



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

We lost our very first chicken baby this morning. He hadn't looked good from the beginning, had almost no senses it seemed. When the others would startle at a loud noise he wouldn't move almost like he didn't hear it, when the others would run when we tried to pick them up he didn't budge almost like he couldn't see. Lethargic and has never eaten or drank. He's the only one that seemed to have any problems but I have no idea what it could of been...any ideas?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like failure to thrive.


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

It was so sad to see him like that...I know it won't be the last loss we have but it still breaks my heart


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Sometimes you just end up with a couple that don't make it.

Why?
Sometimes it's obvious, leg, beak, open navel.
Sometimes you just notice they appear different.


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah...I know it's gonna happen so I need to be prepared. He was not right from the beginning and I'm sure I'll see it again


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry for the loss if your little one.


----------

